# ICE in Mass.



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a couple pics around the house. Front is ok. The back is bad. What a mess !!!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Yikes, that stuff missed me by about 8 miles. 

Bruce


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow...looks nasty


----------

